# Renting Small Motor Boats at Willoughby Spit



## khandof (May 16, 2006)

Myself and a couple of buddies would rent a small motor boat from a place at Willoughby Spit and fish over the tunnels. I recently drove over the bridge leading to the tunnels and glanced over at the Spit and there was nothing there but a pile of rubble. I heard a developer bought the area and is going to build condos on that spots. 

Is there another place I can rent a small motor boat from for a reasonable price in the area?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

not that i know of...sorry, i'd like to rent one myself...


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

nope- are you military by chance ? MWR has brand new bay boats -


----------



## BIGMAX (Apr 4, 2006)

This is the crappiest area to try and rent a boat in. Go to the keys and small boat rental is everywhere. Rentals are available at Wachapreague, but does not seem to interest any businessmen in our area. Could be a good business for somebody. Probably the insurance that kills the idea. 

BIGMAX


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Lynnhaven Seafood*

Rents Carolina Skiff 17's WIth honda 4 strokes. They also rent rods. I don't know how much it cost but I know its only for 4 hours per rental. I also heard that someone is getting ready to start renting boats out of little creek.


----------

